# Majek Extreme vs Haynie 25 Magnum



## Speargun6686 (Nov 26, 2012)

Wanting some info on these two hulls. I know they will both perform well in the bays but wondering how they perform in 2 to 3 ft seas off shore. Any information would be appreciated. I am leaning more towards the Majek since I have owned Majeks for 15 years. I want to look at all options.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

never been in a Majek, but have ridden in the 25 Magnum.
haynie builds a heck of a boat, and the 25 was a Cadillac on the water!

You could reach out to Capt Tommy Alexander and ask about the Mag. he ran one for a while.


----------



## cxjcherokec (Feb 20, 2014)

The majek would be a no for me due to the bow design. There is no flare like the haynie. If you got caught in a bad batch of weather I see the majek taking many waves over the bow. If you've ever been in a majek on rough water it will beat you to death compared to a magnum. I basing this soley of the 22' platform I've been in, I've also been on a Bigfoot and HO but not a magnum.


----------



## benellihunting (Jan 12, 2005)

*Haynie for me*

I have the 25 Magnum and could not imagine running a different boat with the wind in Rockport this year. We have made several boat rides( fishing is terrible this year) across Aransas bay in winds over 18 mph. Trim it down and get on top and cut through the waves with no problem. 6 mile run across from Key Allegro does not take long at 40 plus mph. I have never been in the Majek so I can only give you my personal experience. Service at Chris's marine is second to none so you may want to factor that in. Go take a test ride in the Haynie on a day with the wind blowing around 20 and you will see what it can do.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

benellihunting said:


> I have the 25 Magnum and could not imagine running a different boat with the wind in Rockport this year. We have made several boat rides( fishing is terrible this year) across Aransas bay in winds over 18 mph. Trim it down and get on top and cut through the waves with no problem. 6 mile run across from Key Allegro does not take long at 40 plus mph. I have never been in the Majek so I can only give you my personal experience. Service at Chris's marine is second to none so you may want to factor that in. Go take a test ride in the Haynie on a day with the wind blowing around 20 and you will see what it can do.


X2...we run a HO and couldn't agree more especially with the wind we have had this year.


----------



## Bone Saw Phaser Beam! (Feb 24, 2014)

The ride on the 25 Extreme is doodoopuss IMO.


----------



## noskunks (Jul 27, 2006)

the 25 majek is faster and shallower, the Haynie Magnum rides better. gotta ride in them both and take into account how you will be fishing. both great boats by great boat builders.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

They will both suck in 2-3' seas.

You can take either offshore easily in 1-2's on long periods.

The Haynie will probably ride better. Both are great platforms.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

cxjcherokec said:


> The majek would be a no for me due to the bow design. There is no flare like the haynie. If you got caught in a bad batch of weather I see the majek taking many waves over the bow. If you've ever been in a majek on rough water it will beat you to death compared to a magnum. I basing *this soley of the 22' platform I've been in*, I've also been on a Bigfoot and *HO but not a magnum*.


you know a majek you've never been in will beat you to death compared to a haynie you've never been in? hwell:

to the OP's questions, The haynie will take a chop better. as said, a bay boat doesn't work in 3 footers.. regardless of what you read on the internet. the 25' xtreme is shallower and faster than the magnum.


----------



## Michael1970 (Feb 23, 2014)

I tested both boats before purchasing the Haynie 25 Magnum. I'm very pleased. I've come across Galveston Bay 2-3 times in 15-20 mph winds running 30-35mph. It handled the chop great with no problems. I just had my 20hr service done Saturday and Chris's team did an excellent job of working me in and getting me back on the road within 2-3 hours which worked out nice since I was coming from Texas City. I had a couple of minor issues which were taken care of without any hitches. I wouldn't hesitate to purchase from Chris's Marine again.


----------



## cxjcherokec (Feb 20, 2014)

I said the 22 extreme I was in did. Closest sized Haynie to compare would be the Bigfoot. Similar hull would be an HO but 2' in length is a huge difference. The majek bow design would be inferior in rough water. I don't know the difference in the magnum hull design from the HO and I assume the 25 make is a lengthened 22. If it has the same low dead rise and no flared bow that it won't ride better or take chop better than a haynie.


----------



## Speargun6686 (Nov 26, 2012)

What is difference in HO and Magnum?


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

Assuming the 25 Extreme is a lengthened 22 extreme means you've never looked at a 25 and a 22. 

From the website:

Xtreme 22â€² Specs	Xtreme 25â€² Specs
Length 22â€™ 3â€ Length 25â€™ 6â€
Beam 99â€ Beam 104â€
Floor Width 79.5â€	Floor Width 84â€
Inside Depth 11.5â€	Inside Depth 11.5â€
Shaft Length 20â€	Shaft Length 20â€
Max Cap. 1500 lbs	Max Cap. 2200 lbs
150	Max HP 250	Max HP 300
Draft 12â€ Draft 12â€

you know what happens when you @SS-U-me?


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I absolutely love these threads


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

My Haynie cat eats up true 5-7' chop, running mid 50s, so the Magnum has to be best.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

RedXCross said:


> I absolutely love these threads


Stop it. You're
Going to break my internet!


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Kyle 1974 said:


> Stop it. You're
> Going to break my internet!


:rotfl:


----------



## djohn71 (Sep 5, 2012)

*Go for a test ride*

Depending on where you are at, I would take a test ride on both. Both dealers have guys up and down the coast who can get you out for a ride. I run a 25 extreme, I bought it to run in the rough water and bad weather we get in almost every tournament. It still runs shallow and yes, you can take it off-shore. I don't, it's not my thing. It is much more stable than a 22 extreme, closer to an Illusion. And yes, I've run both. Chris makes a good product, as many of my tournament competitors and friends can tell you.

Base your buy on what you will do 90% of the time and test ride before you commit your $50k or more.


----------



## cxjcherokec (Feb 20, 2014)

My initial reasoning I still stand behind, the Carolina flared Haynie bow will take chop better. Like everyone says ride in bith, listen to everyone's comments and see if they hold any truth. I can tell u from experience with a non flared bow on a scout and a flared bow on a blue wave, the blue wave was much drier and took following seas much better. The scout would fall off the crest and speared a few waves whereas the blue wave flared bow more or less cushioned the fall and diverted the water away from the hull as its designed to do.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

No bay boat is going to ride well in true 3 footers offshore. Maybe 2 footers but 3's won't be a smooth cruise out to your spot. You'll need a 32 plus foot offshore boat for that. The Majek is going to run faster and get better gas mileage than the magnum and probably float in less water and get on plane in less water. The Magnum will be better in the chop and will be dryer. Take a ride in both and decide which boat fits your needs best. That's the best advice you'll get in this thread.


----------



## Speargun6686 (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks for all the input. Best advice yet is to ride in both and decide.


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

both are great boats. 
remember that if your going from a tunnel to one of these boats, there's going to be an adjustment if you're used to running and getting up skinny. 

I made a similar jump, and it can be frustrating. However, every time I cross the bay with a 20 mph wind, my back thanks me.


----------



## trouthammer (Jan 24, 2009)

Speargun6686 said:


> What is difference in HO and Magnum?


I had an HO for 4 years and now have run my Magnum for 4 months. Not only is the Magnum a foot longer but it is 8 inches wider. That extra width means despite being heavier it floats and gets up the same if not better than the HO. Those two specs were my biggest concern as I moved into the Magnum because I tend to get risky in shallower water. I was pleasantly pleased at how the Magnum performed with the recent really low tides in the ULM .

Here is the really good news IMHO. The HO is legendary for how it takes big chop and it is still very good BUT the Magnum is really much better. Blows me away at how nice it does in big chop. Best riding bay boat I have been in. The width helps with getting around the boat as the console is not really a pinch point.

The only trade off is speed and to a minor extent handling. I had a 225 on the HO and now have a 250 on the Magnum. They both ran/run loaded(full gas, live wells, and 3 guys) around 56-57. You lose a bit of speed and my guess is an HO with a 250 will bust 60 loaded. It eats a bit more gas but that is the reality of a heavier boat. On the handling the HO was more nimble but it really isn't a big deal as the bigger magnum handles fine....it is just bigger.


----------



## mullet2619 (Aug 5, 2007)

I just ordered a 2014 22 Majek Extreme. I fish in Galveston and usually cross from West to East Bay to jetties. Anyone out there that can give me their honest opinion about their Majek in chop? I know I will be giving some ride up to get into shallower water but just don't want my back knocked out of socket! I know it is fast and I am actually putting trim tabs on it which will hopefully help. Thoughts???


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

^doesn't matter, you own it now....

Shoulda bought a Haynie.


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

Spots and Dots said:


> ^doesn't matter, you own it now....
> 
> Shoulda bought a Haynie.


lol thats funny as heck

I don't necessarily agree but this post is a clear example of what is wrong with 2cool.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

You'll be fine. That rides better than a lot of boats out there.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

txdukklr said:


> lol thats funny as heck
> 
> I don't necessarily agree but this post is a clear example of what is wrong with 2cool.


Spots is right. He already bought the boat. He just needs to go out and run it now.

It's Like asking if you should be careful around a chainsaw after you chop your arm off! LOL


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

ROTFLMFAO!



Kyle 1974 said:


> Spots is right. He already bought the boat. He just needs to go out and run it now.
> 
> It's Like asking if you should be careful around a chainsaw after you chop your arm off! LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

mullet2619 said:


> I just ordered a 2014 22 Majek Extreme. I fish in Galveston and usually cross from West to East Bay to jetties. Anyone out there that can give me their honest opinion about their Majek in chop? I know I will be giving some ride up to get into shallower water but just don't want my back knocked out of socket! I know it is fast and I am actually putting trim tabs on it which will hopefully help. Thoughts???


Next time go ride in the boat on a windy day before you order one. I think you'll be ok going slow with the tabs down. It's no fun crossing Galveston in 20 plus mph winds in any size bay boat so if you're getting beat to death so is everyone else.


----------

